# Traction Control



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

McNeo said:


> I've never had a car with Traction Control before the Cruze, not sure what to make of it yet.
> 
> In all my other cars when the tires spin I just let of the gas and ease back into it. With the Cruze I can usually feel it just before the light starts blinking.
> 
> ...


I'd say do as you did with all your other cars and let off and ease into it. I say this because traction control lets the wheels spin about 5-10 mph faster than your actual speed even when it's working. This can still cause you to lose effective steering control. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd stay on it. The car will apply power as it needs to get the best traction possible. In some cases, you might not get the car moving easily unless you stay on it or shut the system off and get lots of wheel spin. Traction control in this car is quite an impressive feature, for a FWD car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I also say stay in it, or ease out slightly when you know your spinning the tires, never let off. 

Anyone who is experiencing poor traction control behavior its more than likely due to the tires on your cruze, as there is 4 different tires I know of that the cruze comes equipped with. Some preform better than others in rain and snow.


----------



## C5Shark (May 25, 2012)

Ease out slightly, but don't jump out of it completely.


----------

